# Goodbye My Sweet Ivory



## binkies (Jul 13, 2007)

It is with the heaviest heart I have had in a very long time that I am having to say Ivory passed away very early this morning. She was very ill yesterday and couldn't hold out until her dr.'s appointment this morning.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw Binkies, I'm so sorry  

That's really sad, I know how much you loved her.

Look after yourself, and my PM box is open if you need a chat.



RIP Ivory 

x


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can not believe this.

Pm box is open.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, no. I'm so, so sorry, Binkies.

:bigtears:

You were a great bunny mom to Ivory and I'm sure she knew just how much she was loved.

Binky free, sweet girl.


----------



## Haley (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh no. Im so sorry Binkies. She was such a special girl. 

Rest in peace sweet Ivory.


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free Ivory.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh Binkies...I never would have thought when I was talking to you last night.

If only we had knew.

Binkie Free darling girl, you lit up so many peoples worlds.

:rainbow:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ivoryurplepansy:.
I really am in complete shock. 
I had much hope that she would pull through.



Rest well and binky free, Ivory :rainbow::rabbithop.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. 

RIP sweet Ivory. Binky at the bridge and rest in Buck's arms.

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 13, 2007)

RIP Ivory


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 13, 2007)

:rose:R.I.P Ivory:angelandbunny:



*~Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry Binkies. 

Binkie free Ivory. 

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Greta (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh Binkies, I'm so sorry :rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh Binkies I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free Little One.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## 2bunmom (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW Binkies!!! This bring tears to my eyes. I know how much you love your furkids!!! We are going to miss the stories and pictures of her. I just loved to see pictures of her eating hay after having her teeth trimmed and those pictures of her with the kitten... precious!! I know this will be heavy on your heart for a long time. I am sorry that you are having to go through this pain. Our prayers and warm loving thoughts are with you at this time. Take care. Hugs Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## ellissian (Jul 13, 2007)

Im so sorry Binkies.  

Binky free sweet Ivory, take care of Milly for me!


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss... I was shocked when I read this.... You are both in my thoughts....

RIP sweet Ivory


----------



## binkies (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. They are truely appreciated. I am very lucky to have such a wonderful extended family.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm really sorry about Ivory, hope you holding up ok...
binkie free Ivory

xox


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Binkies. She knew she was so loved. 
Binky free, Ivory.:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh No! I never expected to see this - I got a shock when I saw the title.

I am so, so sorry! Just when all 3 were so happy together! I can't believe it! My thoughts are with you. Give Tulla and Phillip hugs from me 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Amanda :tears2:

Binky Free Ivory :rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Maddie, Pebble, Ebony & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 6, 2007)

Amanda,

I remember the email you telling me about your beloved Ivory. I am sorry for your lost of your sweet baby. 

Binkie free Ivory


----------

